# Help with a 68 GTO Tempest Lemans Standard Driver-side Mirror GM 9787901



## My_Science_Project (Jan 12, 2014)

On my 68, I think I have the original standard mirror but the chrome is starting to pit, the mirror head is somewhat loose and I'd like to replace it. I believe it's a GM mirror but I am not 100% sure. I hear the cost of rechroming and reconditioning these things far exceeds what it is worth. I'd like an NOS, but a better original or repro with the correct shape is more in my budget. 

This is what I have. Under the base are 2 surfaces that have part numbers - on one surface is "15 1548" and on the opposite surface is "N3". The date code on the mirror glass is "5-AX-7", and if I understand the numbers this would indicate May 1967. My car's invoice date is Nov 1967.

My Pontiac master parts book (July 1, 1969) says the following:
67-68 Tempest 6/8 cyl, Pontiac full-size 8cyl, Firebird 6/8 cyl (round), except remote, P/N = 9787901.

The issue that I'm running into is when I buy a repro, the profile of the chrome dish behind the mirror glass looks quite different than mine. My chrome dish is more smoother (1st picture), where the repops have a noticeable ridge about an inch away from the outer edge (2nd picture). Can anyone confirm if I have a correct original GM mirror? If I decide to go NOS, I see NOS mirrors on ebay all the time but I suspect that some sellers might be selling a repop in a GM box. I just want to know before I buy.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I think the mirror on my 69 is different, so that's probably no help. One thing you might try is heading over to the "Ultimate GTO Picture Site" (google it) and search for photos of 68's. It's a pretty good bet that with all the pictures on that site, you'll find some that will show you what the mirror is supposed to look like.

Bear


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

The mirror on my 68 GTO is just like your first picture. I assume it is original. Matt


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

First pic is original.


----------



## My_Science_Project (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks. Any comments about the part numbers I find under the base? Supposedly, the GM part number is 9787901.


----------

